# arjen sankari



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Minä kuulen ilmaus "arjen sankari" usein, jonka merkitys on minulle epäselva. Veikkaan, että se tarkoittaa ihmisia tai tavarat joka levittävät iloa arkipäivänä.


----------



## Gavril

Arvelisin, että _arjen sankari _tarkoittaa ihmistä, jonka arkiset teot (esim. työssä käyminen, elintarvikkeiden ostaminen) ovat jollakin tavalla sankarillisia, koska hän tekee niitä päivittäin antamatta periksi.

Olen ehkä täysin väärässä -- suomalaiset voivat vastata paremmin.


----------



## Hakro

Olet täysin oikeassa, Gavril. Ja koska tällainen sankaruus tuottaa iloa toisille ihmisille, myös EVOO on tavallaan oikeassa.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> Olet täysin oikeassa, Gavril. Ja koska tällainen sankaruus tuottaa iloa toisille ihmisille, myös EVOO on tavallaan oikeassa.



Tarkkuuden vuoksi, sanotaanko "arjen sankari" yleensä ihimisestä, joka sietää työtään ja muita päivän tehtäviä vaikka miten tylsiä/rasittavia olisivat?

Tai, käytetäänkö sanaa pikemmin niistä, joiden työtä useimmat pitäisivät sankarillisenä (esim. lääkäreistä)?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Tarkkuuden vuoksi, sanotaanko "arjen sankari" yleensä ihimisestä, joka sietää työtään ja muita päivän tehtäviä vaikka miten tylsiä/rasittavia olisivat?
> 
> Tai, käytetäänkö sanaa pikemmin niistä, joiden työtä useimmat pitäisivät sankarillisena (esim. lääkäreistä)?


"Arjen sankari" on sen verran epätarkka ilmaisu, että sitä voidaan käyttää hyvin monenlaisista ihmisistä, yhtä hyvin kotiäidistä kuin lääkäristä.


----------

